# fresh chicen or pre cooked



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

is there anything wrong with pre-cooked chicken baught from supermarket for one meal a day, with my job sometimes i dont have time on a night to cook chicken fresh for the next days dinner, is it ok to have pre cooked chicken baught from the supermarket? it wont be everyday maybe once or twice a week


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 2, 2009)

dont see why not mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> is there anything wrong with pre-cooked chicken baught from supermarket for one meal a day, with my job sometimes i dont have time on a night to cook chicken fresh for the next days dinner, is it ok to have pre cooked chicken baught from the supermarket? it wont be everyday maybe once or twice a week


I dont know of the nutrional value mate but it's got to be better than pie and chips !

:thumbup1:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers guys, nutritional values is pritty good not quite as good as a chicken breast but still decent enough, cheers


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Are the ones bought pre cooked on the rotisserie pumped full of fat before cooking??


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

No but there pumped full of water


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know someone who swears by organic chicken and nothing else. never tried it myself seems to expensive..


----------



## Chris4 (Nov 21, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I know someone who swears by organic chicken and nothing else. never tried it myself seems to expensive..


http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/07July/Pages/OrganicFoodIsNoBetter.aspx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> is there anything wrong with pre-cooked chicken baught from supermarket for one meal a day, with my job sometimes i dont have time on a night to cook chicken fresh for the next days dinner, is it ok to have pre cooked chicken baught from the supermarket? it wont be everyday maybe once or twice a week


Not at all.....I do this occasionally....like when I forget to take my fresh chicken out of the freezer.

Be sure to get the portions though like a chicken breast as having a whole chicken is often too much of a temptation to eat more than you need.. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i buy two whole chickens a day on the way home from the gym!! only because they're reduced after 5 pm and i can't resist a bargain!  (3.60 for two!)they are small chickens too though. i eat the breast and decent meat and the dogs get the rest.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure there is not too much wrong with it, especially considering you ain't having it that often.

But with regards to the time thing, takes 10mins tops in george foreman. I switch it on in the morning to let it heat up while grabbing a quick shower, cook the chicken for 4 minutes whilst having my breakfast so I don't actually have any set time for cooking at all, it just happens as I'm doing other things


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mate pre-cooked chicken breast is absolutely fine, it's all I currently eat for my chicken. I get iceland's pre-cooked chicken breast; it's actually cheaper than fresh chicken from tesco etc. Nutritional value is great - 25g protein per 100g, 0 carbs, 0 fat etc...think it's 99% chicken and a couple of preservatives in there but it's fine.


----------

